# Plcaes to buy snowboard gear cheap?



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

tks for the post.. i never knew about those sites. to be a member on theclymb i have to be invited.. are you a member? if you are can you invite me please? thanks


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

use my clymb invite if you want, The Clymb >> Member Pricing On the Planet's Most Sought-After Outdoor Brands 

but i've yet to see anything i really needed or anything so awesome i had to buy it


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

rscott22 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am looking for more places to buy some new gear. I know of places like the theclymb.com and seshday.com but, I was wondering if there are anymore sites like them out there? They sell clothes and equipemnt at 50 to 70% off and it always seems the best way to go if you have the time to wait for your gear to ship to you. I have beens searching and can't seem to find anymore. If you guys have any insite to any of these sites like these please post them here!
> 
> ...


the-house
dogfunk
CCS
trusnow

Good Luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I miss the old sierra snowboard. They had great prices on clearance stuff. Everyone else now sucks. I have bought 1/4 of the stuff I bought last season.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i havent paid for a single thing this year

suck on that, retailer fuckfaces!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I like GearScan.com - Outdoor gear deals from Steep and Cheap, Bonktown, Whiskey Militia, Chainlove, and more


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

www.spadout.com is a decent price comparison site


----------

